# Good one on the ground today



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Well I filled my buck tag today. Got in stand around 11am and didn't see a thing till I saw a tree in the hollow thrashing around 5. Pulled up the binos to find this guy having his way with a tree. While I watched I pulled the ol can call out and have a few bleats, just enough for him to raise his head, well that's all it took. Put the can away and he thrashed his way to me till he got to 40 yards, pinwheeled him with the Magnus buzzcuts and broke both shoulders, piled up right in front of me, gotta love those tracking jobs.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice buck!


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Very Nice Buck, Good Job!


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Congratulations Nice buck!!!


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Awesome way to go! Time to get back to fishing !


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

ill say it too nice buck


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Well played. Nice buck.


----------



## suzy-j (Jul 3, 2008)

Good job Allen!!


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

great buck. and good job on the story behind your success. always love reading about the hunt.
sherman


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

awesome job alan! nice buck, bet you still cannot wipe that grin off!


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks fellas, now it's back to fishing and still workin on getting my daughter a deer, she works a bunch so it's been tough getting her out.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice buck! Your turn for the summer sausage!


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Misdirection said:


> Nice buck! Your turn for the summer sausage!


I have to drop some off to the Amish guy that makes mine, he does a great job.


----------



## buck-eye hunter (Mar 7, 2012)

Congrats! Nice buck.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Very nice buck. Congrats to ya and hope you get that daughter of yours hers as well.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice buck, congratulations!


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice buck! And bow...What bow is that?


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Flatty01 said:


> Nice buck! And bow...What bow is that?


Bowtech Insanity CPXL, awesome bows


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice buck


----------



## Twister Tail 14 (Apr 14, 2009)

Awesome buck!


----------

